# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [ANDROID] Romance Of Rome

## patronx

*Реликвии Римской Империи*

*Год выпуска*: 2012 г.
*Жанр*: action, puzzle
*Разработчик*: Herocraft
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Тип издания*: пиратка
*Язык интерфейса*:multi/Русский
*Таблэтка*: не требуется
*Платформа*: Android
*Разрешение экрана*: любое

*Описание*:Реликвии Римской Империи
Окажись в самом сердце Римской Империи! Найди пропавшие императорские реликвии! Стань одним из самых уважаемых жителей Вечного города! Разоблачи 
предательство коварного патриция и возьми в жёны прекрасную дочь самого императора!

 
 

*Скачать:*
Play Googl
Rapidshare
narod.ru

----------

